# Solde de tout compte et refus de paiement



## Stina76 (6 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 
J'ai une fin de contrat assez difficile. Un licenciement de la part d'une maman enceinte qui veut prendre un congé parental alors qu'elle m'avait déjà réservé la place de bébé 2 et qui me disait à peine 2 semaines avant la rentrée scolaire de son premier enfant que j'ai eu 3 ans, que financièrement ce ne serait pas possible d'arrêter de travailler. Bref je suis déçu mais comprends. Seulement voilà quand elle s'aperçoit qu'il y a un mois de préavis à faire et des indemnités de rupture à régler elle veut m'imposer un avenant pour le dernier mois en diminuant considérablement les heures, je doute et me renseigne sur son droit à le proposer. Effectivement elle en a le droit mais j'ai le droit aussi de refuser. Puis vient le moment de faire les dernières démarches, et là c'est la cata. Menaces du papa et surtout menaces de ne pas me verser le dernier salaire avec indemnités tant que je n'aurai pas signé le solde de tout compte. Aujourd'hui documents réceptionné mais ni chèque ni virement. 
On est bien d'accord que je ne signé pas le solde de tout compte tant que je n'ai pas l'argent ??


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 

Dans tous les cas, le solde de tous comptes peut être contesté.  Ce n'est pas une garantie. 

Ne le signez pas et gardez traces de leurs menaces.

Attendez la date de paiement mentionnée sur votre contrat pour réclamer le paiement.


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Octobre 2022)

Juste pour info pour le solde de tout compte il y a un délai pour contrer de 6 mois ou + 

Les pros vont vous le dire 

Est-ce que ce serait judicieux d’aller porter plainte pour les menaces ?

En même temps ils seraient convoqués …

à chaque fois c’est la galère ce genre de situation.

Et dire que vous les avez eu 3 ANS … vite oubliés ces 3 ANS !

Un mauvais sort va les attendre … en général TOUT SE PAIE d’une façon ou d’une autre 🧙🏿


----------



## Pioupiou (6 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

Effectivement vous signez vous avez 6 mois pour contester si vous ne signez pas c'est trois ans.
Signer ne vous engage pas sur  l'exactitude des sommes versées, tout au plus cela signifie que vous avez réceptionné une certaine somme.
Maintenant si vous êtes sur de vos calculs, vous signez même si il ne paie pas et vous lui dite "a bientôt aux prudhommes" .
Je n'ai jamais été confrontée à ce cas de figure et j'ai toujours signé car les calculs avait été anticipés et vérifiés.


----------



## Griselda (6 Octobre 2022)

Oulà!

1) En aucun cas on a le droit de menacer quelqu'un pour obtenir qu'il "soit d'accord" pour signer un Avenant. Un Avenant, tout comme le contrat initial, se doit d'être le document qui confirme que LES 2 PARTIES SONT D'ACCORD pour une modification. Si on n'est pas d'accord, on refuse un Avenant. 
Sinon demain toutes les AMs viendront imposer un Avenant avec leur taux horaire qui augmente de 50% et leur temps de travail qui diminue de moitié? Ah non? On peut pas imposer? Ouf!

2) Il n'est évidemment PAS QUESTION d'accepter de signer un document "Solde de Tout Compte" alors qu'on n'a pas reçu le solde en question ou si on n'est pas d'accord avec le montant reçu. Ce document de toute façon n'a qu'une utilité limitée puisque même après l'avoir signé on a le droit d'aller le dénoncer au tribunal des Prud'homme, simplement alors on a un délai de 6 mois pour s'en plaindre.
Quoi qu'il arrive même avec un solde de tout compte reçu et avec la bonne somme aucune loi ne peut t'obliger à signer un document.
C'est dire que non tu n'as pas à le signer.

3) J'adorerais dans cette situation avoir quelques écrits (mail, SMS, cahier de liaison, qui démontreraient les pressions voir menaces pour me faire capituler car le tribunal saurait apprécier ça à sa juste valeur.

Ma réponse serait: J'ai bien receptionné votre Document Solde de Tout compte en date du..., Document qui pourrait être signé de ma part dès réception du Solde de Tout compte sur mon compte bancaire correspondant à mon dernier mois de salaire, la régule s'il y a, les indemnités de CP restants et la prime de rupture de 1/80eme de tous les salaires BRUTs . Merci de me fournir également mon Certificat de Travail, mon Attestation Employeur POLEmploi. Dans l'attente, veuillez agréer ...bla bla bla".
S'ils ne se dépechent pas de tout regler étape 2: tribunal qui est très fan (c'est ironique) d'un employeur qui menace, chantage, ne fournis pas les documents de fin de contrat ou pas le salaire...

Par contre ce que je ne comprends pas très bien dans cette histoire c'est: comment se fait il que ces PE n'aient pas entamé la procédure de rupture pour leur premier enfant avant puisqu'il rentrait à l'école? On est d'accord que cette rupture là n'a pas de rapport avec le fait de confier le 2eme ensuite ou pas puisque c'est un contrat/enfant. Que cette rupture de contrat était très facilement anticipable ainsi ils n'auraient pas eut un préavis à payer alors qu'ils n'avaient déjà plus besoin de toi. Est ce que leur colère vient du fait qu'ils estiment que tu aurais du les prévenir de la procédure? Ils se sentent piégés?

Bon perso, la question du préavis figure dans mon contrat. Est expliquée lors de la signature de celui ci et s'ils ne s'en souviennent pas d'ici là ils peuvent relire le contrat. Par ailleurs si je peux penser que l'enfant va partir à l'école (en septembre de l'année de ses 3 ans, logiquement je m'y attends!), il n'est pas rare qu'on en discute dès le mois de février mars ainsi dès que les PE connaissent la date de rentrée on sait quand il faudra qu'ils fassent la lettre de rupture et ils ne se retrouvent pas à payer un préavis dont ils n'ont pas besoin, je ne me retrouve pas à bloquer sa place pour rien non plus, bref les choses sont simples et limpides.

Depuis 20 ans que j'exerce je n'ai eut qu'une seule fois un préavis non effectué en parti, il s'agissait d'un déménagement soudain suite à la rupture du couple. Même là ça n'a pas été litigieux.


----------



## Stina76 (6 Octobre 2022)

En fait la maman m'a annoncé à la dernière minute que finalement elle prendrait un congé. 3 jours avant la rentrée ce qui fait que je ne trouve pas de scolaire en cette période c'est trop tard pour remplacer son peemier. De plus elle m'avait bien fait comprendre que bébé 2 je l'aurais aussi. Mais finalement elle a changé d'avis ce que je peux comprendre mais me lâcher à 3 jours de la rentrée alors qu'on avait parlé longuement des histoires d'âge et de place "scolaire" "AI" et qu'elle me disait "ah oui c'est sûre t'inquiète pas et bla et bla" et en plus elle espère arrêter comme ça du jour au lendemain gratuitement bien entendu. 
Pour finalement me faire du chantage pour une signature sur ce solde de tout compte que je ne signerai pas puisque je n'ai pas perçu le solde


----------



## Griselda (6 Octobre 2022)

Est ce que je comprends bien les choses: vous aviez convenu orallement que tu acceptais de poursuivre le contrat de l'ainé en perisco mais pas encore signé d'Avenant et elle t'a informé avant l'Avenant qu'elle arretait le contrat, c'est bien ça?


----------



## Stina76 (6 Octobre 2022)

Oui mais elle a quand même voulu faire un avenant pendant le préavis mais pas dans les mêmes conditions qui avaient été dites avant. La elle voulait juste baissé le nombre d'heures au maximum pour pas avoir à me payer beaucoup sachant aussi qu'elle ne me ramenait plus l'enfant puisqu'elle était en arrêt de travail, et ça c'était de sa convenance personnelle.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Octobre 2022)

Non la maman prend un congé parental et si 100% =:0 cmg


----------

